# [H]Shattrath Seisen Densetsu sucht dringend Enhancer! Sw 2/6



## Parabol (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die Gilde <Seisen Densetsu> vom PvE-Server Shattrath sucht noch Spieler folgender Klassen:


2 Paladin (Holy, Retri)
2 Schamane (Resto)
1 Schamane (Enhancer)
1 Schattenpriester


Da wir unseren Spielerpool für Sunwell erweitern und flexibler gestalten möchten, haben derzeit Spieler fast aller Klassen und Skillungen (insbesondere Heiler) eine gute Chance aufgenommen zu werden.
Stand:  20.August 2008


Dazu müsst ihr allerdings folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllen:

1. Skill, Skill, Skill!
Brainlager, Bewegungslegasteniker und andere Opferarten können wir nicht gebrauchen und halten uns nur auf.

2. Equip und Charbeherrschung
Wir raiden zwar notwendigerweise noch BT und wenn wir die Zeit haben MH, dennoch liegt der Fokus eindeutig auf Sunwell. Das erfordert das ihr auch dementsprechendes Equip mitbringt. Je mehr T6 desto besser. Optimale Verzauberung und Sockelung sind selbstverständlich. PvE-taugliche Skillung während der Raids (und diese auch spielen können) ist ebenfalls eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Theorycrafting zur Verbesserung gehört dazu.

3. Zeit
Wir raiden vier mal die Woche, Donnerstags, Sonntags, Montags und Dienstags von 18.30 bis 23.00 (am Sonntag beginnen wir schon um 17.30). Ihr solltet mindestens an 3 von 4 Raidtagen Zeit haben.

4. Bereitschaft und Ambition, Wiperesistenz
Wir erwarten das ihr immer voll gepottet seid und Repkosten selber tragt. Ihr solltet die nötige Geduld haben an neuen Encountern auch 2-3 Tage zu wipen ehe sie liegen. Für die meisten Bosse stehen bereits Strategien zur Verfügung. Anhand dieser solltet ihr euch auf neue Encounter vorbereiten, da es ziemlich peinlich ist mitten im Raid nach den Fähigkeiten eines Bosses zu fragen.

5. Internet, PC mit Headset, Ventrilo
Ihr solltet einen PC haben der es euch ermöglicht in jeder Situation mit stabiler Framerate WoW zu spielen. Sehr wichtig ist die Kommunikation während der Encounter, ein Headset und reden im Ventrilo ist Pflicht.

6. Erfahrung und Kritikfähigkeit
Alle unsere Mitspieler bringen Erfahrung bei sämtlichen TBC Endbossen von Maulgar bis Illidan mit, viele darüber hinaus auch aus WoW Classic bis einschließlich Naxx. Jede Erfahrung die ihr mitbringt, ist ein Pluspunkt. Es kann trotz aller Erfahrung dennoch vorkommen, das man mal einen Fehler macht. Dafür wird einem auch bei uns nicht der Kopf abgerissen, aber unter Umständen wird scharfe Kritik geäußert. Hier solltet ihr Kritikfähig sein und euch verbessern.

7. Formalitäten und Kontakt
Wir sind eine Erwachsenengilde, demnach erwarten wir Bewerbungen auch von erwachsenen Spielern die mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind. Ausnahmen hat es in der Vergangenheit selten gegeben, aber sie sind eben genau das: seltene Ausnahmen.
Da ihr im Falle einer Aufnahme die Gilde <Seisen Densetsu> mit eurem und unserem Namen repräsentiert möchten wir Rollenspielkonforme Namen, setzen diese aber nicht als absolute Pflicht voraus. Sollte uns eure Bewerbung gefallen erwartet euch ein Gespräch im Ventrilo und im Falle einer Aufnahme eine Probezeit von bis zu vier Wochen.
Noch dazu solltet ihr möglichst Forenaktiv sein.


Im Gegenzug bieten wir euch:
1. Ein faires DKP-System das Zeit und Erfolg im Raid belohnt.
2. Raids in Sunwell, Black Temple und wenn Zeit ist noch in Mount Hyjal.
3. Karazhan, Zul'Aman Timeruns, Heroics an Raidfreien Tagen.
4. PvP-Gruppen.
5. Twinkgilden und Twinks auf allen Stufen und in beiden Fraktionen.
6. Eine Menge netter, erwachsener Leute, die gerne Zeit im Ts und Ventrilo miteinander verbringen.
7. Eine kleine Gruppe mit Mario Kart Wii und Brawl Spielern 

Erfolge und Progress:
Mount Hyjal 5/5
Black Temple 9/9
Sunwell 2/6

<Seisen Densetsu> kann seit Maulgar sämtliche 25er-Serverfirstkills für sich verbuchen.

Fühlt ihr euch angesprochen und wollt ihr Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden?
Werdet ihr unseren Anforderungen gerecht?

Falls ihr diese beiden Fragen mit ja beantworten könnt, dann schreibt uns doch eine Bewerbung unter
http://seisen-densetsu.eu/forum/index.php?page=Index


Bitte nehmt auch die Musterbewerbung dort zur Kenntnis. Zu kurze Bewerbungen können wir nicht akzeptieren.
Wir freuen uns auf euch.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch jederzeit ingame auf Shattrath oder per PN in unserem Forum an unsere Offiziere und Klassenoffiziere Anzia, Mâglâr,  Urathor und Sojiro wenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Chêntsû <Seisen Densetsu >


----------



## Parabol (17. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Parabol (20. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Klunker (20. Mai 2008)

/push

interessant mal en shat gilde zu sehen.

mfg Klunker aka Alexís Human Mage


----------



## Anzia (21. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Anzia (24. Mai 2008)

Ich schieb das mal nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parabol (31. Mai 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und edit


----------



## Parabol (6. Juni 2008)

kalecgos ist jetzt auch tot

/edit und push


----------



## Parabol (14. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Parabol (23. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Parabol (28. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Parabol (9. Juli 2008)

push


----------



## Parabol (5. August 2008)

/update  Brutallus jetzt down


----------



## Parabol (10. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Parabol (20. August 2008)

/push   NEED enhancer !!!


----------

